# Bachflohkrebse



## Teichfutzi (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo!
Ich hab schon im halben www gegoogelt und nichts gefunden was mir wirklich geholfen hätte.
Ich habe einen Informationsdurst der mich dazu veranlasst, euch zu bitten, mich mit Infos über den Bachflohkrebs zu überschütten.

Ich interessiere mich für diesen Krebs und wollte halt mal wissen, was für eine Bedeutung er genau für das Ökosystem Teich hat.

Was frisst er ausser verrottenden Blättern und Aas und wer frisst ihn?

Kommt er mit seiner Vermehrung gegen den Hunger der __ Stichlinge an?

Und gibt es irgendwas wissenswertes über ihn?

Hat es Nachteile, ihn im Teich zu haben?

Danke schonmal für Antworten!


----------



## Olli.P (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachflohkrebse*

Hi Benjamin,


guggst du mal hier.......


----------



## Teichfutzi (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachflohkrebse*

ja, da war ich auch schon, sonst hätte ich warscheinlich noch mehr Frage gehabt , aber jetzt sind mir persönliche Erfahrungen damit wichtig...


----------



## flohkrebs (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachflohkrebse*

hallo!

sind gaaaanz tolle Tierchen!
na gut, wir haben einen Forellenteich...
Die haben unsere Bachflohkrebse echt zum Fressen gern 
:hai
sind nicht für jeden Fisch als Futter geeignet, weil sie wie alle Krebse eine harte Schale haben!

außerdem haben wir aufgehört, Fadenalgen abzufischen.
Sobald diese nämlich anfangen braun zu werden, wimmeln sie von Bachflohkrebsen    grüne Pflanzen fressen sie meiner Erfahrung nach nicht.

Ich hab nur mal irgendwo gelesen, daß diese Tierchen auch eine Art "Fischwurm" übertragen können - wird schon stimmen, bis jetzt sind unsere Fische allerdings gesund!

Außerdem finde ich sie einfach süß, wie sie so im Wasser herum"hüpfen"....
Meine Kinder lieben es, sie zu retten!
Bei der Frühjahrsalgenblüte haben wir mit dem Kescher sehr viele mitherausgeholt und die Kinder haben sie alle wieder zurück ins Wasser gesetzt... vorsichtig mit einem Löffel aus den Algen gefischt und dann ab in den Teich, zu den "Verstecken" (extra Steine und Lochziegel)

Meistens sind sie "zu zweit", Männchen und Weibchen hängen ziemlich lange zusammen und betreiben auch "Brutpflege" 

edit: ach ja, damit sie sich ungestört vermehren können....
Wir haben ja einen Bach, der durch den Teich fließt - dort, wo der Abfluß ist, haben wir ihnen auch extra Steine reingetan und dort vermehren sie sich auch wirklich gut! (werden dann immer wieder von uns per Kescher in den Teich zurücktransportiert)
Außerdem kommen dauernd "von außen" welche nach (aus dem Bach...) - kann also leider nicht beurteilen, ob sie sich auch ohne diese Hilfsmaßnahmen im Teich trotz Forellen weitervermehren könnten...
Sie lieben vor allem Erlenlaub.
Und sie sind eigentlich Bachbewohner - brauchen viel Sauerstoff, von daher weiß ich nicht, ob ein normaler Teich für sie der ideale Lebensraum ist ??

liebe Grüsse!

liebe Grüsse!
(Bach-) Flohkrebs


----------



## Teichfutzi (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachflohkrebse*

Ich will ja meinen Teich nächstes Jahr vergrößern und aus der alten Folie will ich einen Bachlauf machen, sodass dann etwas idealere Lebensbedingungen herrschen.
Und noch eine Frage: Kommen die von alleine? In meinem Teich baden jedenfalls keine __ Wasservögel die welche einschleppen könnten und __ fliegen können die ja nicht. Ist es verboten, sich welche zu holen oder kann ich einfach zum Bach gehen und mit welche rauskeschen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachflohkrebse*

Hi Benjamin,

natürlich kannst Du dir __ Flohkrebse im nächsten Bach fangen, aber nur wenn Du nicht gegen das 11 Gebot verstoßen tust, welches heißt "Laß dich nicht erwischen" . Da Flohkrebse, Wasserflöhe, Mückenlarven und sonstiges Wassergetier Fischen als Nahrung dient, unterliegen sie dem Fischereirecht. Das heißt, nur Inhaber einer Fischereierlaubnis dürfen sie aus dem entsprechenden Gewässer entnehmen. Der Fischereischein und Erlaubnisschein/oder Mitgliedschaft des bewirtschaften Angelvereines ist Vorraussetzung für den legalen Bachflohkrebsfang . Anderes Vorgehen fällt unter den Straftatbestand des Schwarzangelns:crazy 

In einem Gartenteich werden sich Gammarus nicht sehr stark vermehren, denn ihnen behagt warmes Wasser nicht (der Sauerstoff reicht ihnen dann meist nicht mehr aus). Sie sind nicht umsonst hauptsächlich in der Forellen/Äschen/Barbenregion verbreitet. In meinem Teich hatten sich zwar welche gehalten, aber im Sommer waren kaum noch welche zu finden. Erst im Winter wurden sie langsam wieder etwas mehr, bis zum nächsten Sommer

MfG Frank


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachflohkrebse*



__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> Straftatbestand des Schwanzangelns



Herr Freud lässt grüßen ! 

Ich find die Bestimmung gar nicht verkehrt, bei unserer Besiedlungsdichte und Mentalität würde das ausufern, wenn jeder sich irgendwo in der Natur bedient. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachflohkrebse*

Upps,

peinlicher Schreibfehler. Gleich mal korregieren .

Könnte am FKK Strand aber zutreffen.   . Da hat mal ein Angler zu einem Nudisten gesagt "So würde ich nicht ins Wasser steigen, die Fische hier beißen auf jedes Würmchen" 

MfG Frank


----------



## Teichfutzi (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachflohkrebse*

Also, was aus alledem resultiert, ist:
Keine Bachflohkrebse
Oder sehe ich das jetzt wieder falsch?
Die beiden Gründe sind doch im Prinzip:
1. Verboten und
2. Die würden es nicht gut haben.
Oder?


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachflohkrebse*

Hi Benjamin,

genau - richtig: "Die würden es nicht gut haben". 

Man kann leider nicht alles haben. Aber es finden sich bestimmt eine Menge anderer interessanter Beobachtungsobjekte in Deinem Teich ein - wart nur noch ein bisschen ab.


----------



## AxelU (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachflohkrebse*

Hallo Benjamin,

wenn Du wirklich Bachflohkrebse "legal" und vor allen Dingen bequem haben willst, dann geht einfach in Zoogeschäft. Die verkaufen das als Lebenfutter. Kostet EUR 1,50 pro Tüte und da ist mehr drin, als Du selber fangen kannst. Da auf den Tüten auch Gammarus Pulex steht, ist es wohl auch der gemeine, deutsche Bachflohkrebs und kein Exot.

Habe ich auch gemacht. Seit dem sind immer einige im Filter und im Bachlauf. Im Teich habe ich noch keinen gesehen. Das dürfte aber auch schwer sein.

Axel


----------



## Teichfutzi (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bachflohkrebse*

Danke für die Info, ich werde wenn ich das nächste mal im Zoogeschäft bin, nachgucken

Daran, dass man die im Filter halten könnte, habe ich auch schon gedacht, weil da ist es sehr Sauerstoffreich weil da ständig mit einem Strahl Wasser "reingeschossen" kommt und es ist ein "fließender Lebensraum" und die Dunkelheit dürfte dennen doch nichts ausmachen, normalerweise sind die doch auch fast immer unter Steinen.

Geht das wohl?

Aber das werde ich dann wohl sowieso erst nächstes Jahr machen, wenn ich meinen Teich umbaue, dann kommt kälteres Wasser in den Filter, weil der Teich tiefer wird und dahinter kommt ein vernünftiger Bachlauf


----------



## Ferdinand (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bachflohkrebse*

Hallo 

Kann man diese Krebse auch als Lebendfutter für den __ Goldfisch einsetzen. So als kleiner Leckerbissen den sie sich selbst fangen müssen??
Kann er auch schaden je nachdem wie er sich vermehrt??

gruß
Ferdinand


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bachflohkrebse*

Ja, Ferdinand kannst Du, aber der wird sich nie mehr vermehren als die Goldies fressen. Keine Angst. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------

